# Anyone heard of this company?



## keithsterlo (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello

Can anyone tell me if this company is serious? - It's taken me ages to find a company that has no signup costs, 99% of them charge a start up fee. They pay you to participate and complete online surveys which can earn you up to $25 per survey. I don't have much money at the moment thats why i am looking for another income, I've heard about this sort of work but sometimes it seems to good to be true. Anyway I just signed up about 15 minutes ago and I am still trying to work it all out. Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks, Keith the spammer


----------



## Grace Tree (Sep 27, 2006)

:spam:


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 27, 2006)

Extricating your head from your backside might give a better picture of the things around you. Everything won't seem so confusing. You at least tried to make up a plausible story instead of just plain spamming us. Thanks for the effort, now take off.


----------



## Plant Manager (Sep 27, 2006)

Keith

If it sounds to good to be true....


----------

